

How to solve the hacker/pundit schism - grovulent
https://plus.google.com/117405082753493075236/posts/Mk27bpArBGw

======
glimcat
"We’re not thrilled by people who rave endlessly about the wonder of the net.
We’re not impressed by brow-furrowing think-pieces about how it ought to
written by people who aren’t doing the design and coding to make stuff work.
We’d be far happier if pretty much everybody who has ever been described as
‘digerati’ were dropped in a deep hole where they can blabber at each other
without inflicting their pompous vacuities on us or the rest of the world."

The websites for that are legion.

